# New Colt Python



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

One of my local shops calls me whenever a Python shows up and I got a call about two weeks ago. I don't need another Python, but stopped in a week later to see if it was still there. Well, sure enough, it was. Its a 1974 4" nickel that looks hardly fired and in as new condition. I loved the look, as I didn't have a 4" nickel model. The only thing I didn't care for were the rubber Pachmayr grips it came with. I don't care for rubber grips on Pythons. I ordered a pair of the silverblack wood finger groove Python grips with the Colt medallions, which look great with bright nickel, and the rest is history.

Anyway, I'm really happy with my latest snake and decided to take a few pics today while I had some time. Pythons are not only my favorite revolvers, but tie the 1911 for my favorite handgun period.

This latest one is in the best condition out of all of my Pythons. It also has a steel trigger extension, which seems to add to the feel of the gun and looks nice with the grips. It took it off and then decided I liked it better on.

Sorry for the flash. I have a hard time taking pics of bright nickel handguns.





































Here's a family pic with the rest of the Pythons.










Is anyone else addicted to these revolvers?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes sir Mr Bac I am addicted also but I just can't seem to find the deals. I have a 1978 Python 6"barrel that I got new and a 4" nickel Trooper and thats it in revolvers. :drooling:Now I shall return to drooling over your nice collection.:drooling: :smt023


----------

